# adding another alias to eth0

## wizy

I want to add another alias to my eth0 (another static ip to alias_eth0= in /etc/conf.d/net). I want to bring that alias up without rebooting, or restarting the networking (14 people connected right now), how do i do this?

----------

## delta407

```
ifconfig eth0:1 <IP> netmask <netmask> broadcast <bcast>
```

----------

## delta407

Explanation: adds an alias to eth0 without harming eth0 or your configuration. It's entirely temporal; once eth0 is torn down by the init scripts, eth0:1 gets torn down too and (I think) loses your configuration. You (eventually) want to put this in /etc/conf.d/net, but this will work without taking down your interface in the meantime.

----------

